# Datentransfer in lokal vernetzten PCs



## jemand anders (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Computer mit Suse Linux und einen DSL-Router.
Nun möchte ich von Rechner 1 auf Rechner 2 zugreifen und umgekehrt von R2 auf R1. 
Momentan bekomme ich allerdings nur das hier (R1, 192.168.100.21):

```
ping 192.168.100.20
PING 192.168.100.20 (192.168.100.20) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 192.168.100.20: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.543 ms
```
und

```
ssh u1@192.168.100.20 ls -l /home/u1
ssh: connect to host 192.168.110.20 port 22: Connection timed out
```

Muss ich an der Firewall irgendetwas einstellen?

Grüße


----------



## The3rdMind (26. Februar 2016)

hi

fuer verbindungen im LAN musst Du an der firewall(router) keine einstellungen vornehmen.
um via ssh eine bidirektionale verbindung aufzubauen muss auf beiden rechnern ein ssh server laufen.

mfg


----------



## jemand anders (26. Februar 2016)

Hi,
danke für den Hinweis, nach dem ich dann bei http://www.fene-blog.de/linux/ssh-zugriff-opensuse-112-113-installieren-freischalten-aktivieren/ geworden bin.
Jetzt habe ich noch das Problem mit "Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)", aber das werde ich auch noch hinbekommen, habe ja das ganze Wochenende Zeit ;-)
Muss eigentlich ein Rechner der Serverpart übernehmen, oder kann jeder Server und Client sein? 
Grüße


----------



## The3rdMind (27. Februar 2016)

>Muss eigentlich ein Rechner der Serverpart übernehmen, oder kann jeder Server und >Client sein? 

2 mal ja(ohne oder
um auf einen rechner via ssh zugreifen zu koennen, muss darauf ein ssh server laufen.
d.h.:auf jedem rechner auf dem ein ssh server laeuft, kann auch via ssh zugegriffen werden.


----------

